# curly maple and ebony pen



## joshwill (Nov 22, 2012)

Did this one a while back. The recipient seemed to like it, which is the true measure of success I suppose. Thanks for all the kind welcomes for a newcomer to this site.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2012)

Really nice wood and use of it NICE pen.........


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice looking , well done!!


----------



## BarbS (Nov 22, 2012)

Love the Celtic knots. Beautiful pen!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice. Celtic knots can be hard to get perfectly lined back up but you nailed it. The ebony looks great with the maple.

This reminds me, I promised a couple people a tutorial on celtic knots a while back. I'll have to remember to get on that.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 23, 2012)

joshwill said:


> Did this one a while back. The recipient seemed to like it, which is the true measure of success I suppose. Thanks for all the kind welcomes for a newcomer to this site.



nice work, great execution. that is just impressive work, well done


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2012)

Nicely done!

One of these days I might finish building the jigs I started for cutting the pieces to make those.


----------

